# Welcome Back Nomadcelt



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
​Glad your home safe and sound *John* 
~Dizzi~ 
​


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Welcome back to sunny Pompey!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome back - Lisa has been desperate for you to come home!!

Hope it wasn't too traumatic hun!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, I know this not quite what you do for a living but it was the best 'HERO' picture I could find 

 And in any case it's exactly what you are to Starfish 

 Welcome home! 
​


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome Home



​


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome home John!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Welcome Home John, I'm very pleased you have got home safe and sound.

Enjoy yourselves!!

Shelley


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome home John

Look forward to meeting you soon

xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad you are back home Safe & Sound John. Take a well-earned rest with SFT and Bump now! 

You are such brave guys and I truly hope that God looks out for you and your mates on your next tour.​​Amanda xx​


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome home John, hope you and SFT enjoy your time together with your bump.

Tina xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome home John.

You guys do a fantastic job

Chris (ex WAAF and RAF wife)


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

To all,

thank you so much for your support. I am so pleased to be home safe and sound. To all of you with DHs in Afghanistan, I can only offer my own support to you. Iraq wasn't a patch on Afghanistan and I feel very unworthy yet humbled by your kind words.

Anyway, I am home now and can give SFT the love and care that she needs.

Thank you all again, it's good to be home,


Nomadcelt.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hun, my dh went out to iraq for 4 days a few weeks ago and that was bad enough!! I know AFghanistan is hideous, but even so, it's not nice being in any area of conflict.  I'm hugely lucky that i have managed to avoid any of that nonsense!! (I know, i know, war dodger that i am!!)

Glad you're home.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome home John - glad your back safe and sound.  

SFT was really missing you - enjoy all your time together


Crazykate and DH


----------

